# Butane Lighters: Torch vs Soft Flame



## MrBJones (Aug 9, 2015)

It's easier to light with a torch but do you think a soft flame results in a cooler burn?


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

I just kind of went through this in a pinch. I'm traveling and wanted to try a few cigars on the trip. Plane travel so taking a butane torch is no bueno. I couldn't find one local so I tried a soft flame. It worked but took lots of fluid, almost a whole lighter for one cigar (b/c of humidity and me being chatty-Johnny it took a few re-lights). Some say the fuel from the Bic's etc can impart a bad flavor through out the cigar when lighting. The butane burns clean and hot out of a torch so you can get a nice even roast before taking your first drag to really test the cherry coverage. It's much faster too. After one cigar I went out on a quest and found a Ronson single flame torch at Walgreens for $4. I'll leave it with my cousin for the next time I return. Do yourself a favor and get a torch, even if it's a cheap-o Ronson.


----------



## MrBJones (Aug 9, 2015)

I agree, _much_ quicker and easier to light with a torch. Just wondering if the benefits - if any - of a soft flame might be worth the extra time. Seems reasonable to think that a torch might have a hotter flame and so can give a hotter burn. If so, then a soft flame might give a better taste...or at least require less care.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

My problem with the torch lighter, is that I have a hard time seeing the flame in the day time. I recently procured an inexpensive refillable soft flame lighter and it works fine. I use the same butane to fill them both.


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

I much more prefer soft flame lighters to a torch. It's too easy to scorch the foot of the cigar with a torch and I find no need to be in such a hurry. I also don't adhere to the practice of slowly heating up the foot prior to puffing. I just lightly and slowly puff with a soft flame and have no problems.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

My go-to is a single jet torch. Great control for pre-lighting, whereas a soft flame essentially requires puffing on the flame with the distinct possibility of an uneven burn, and multi-jets tend to over-cook the wrapper some distance beyond the desired mascara.

Not sure I buy the theory that soft flame creates a cooler smoke. Once you start puffing on your cigar it is what it is; the level of combustion heat would seem to me to be based on the frequency and strength of your puffing, as well as the inherent draw of the individual cigar. And it would appear this can be confirmed, seat-of-the-pants-wise, by the fact that if you hot-box a cigar into burning hot with a huge cherry you can set it down and come back in just a bit to a normal burn/cooler smoke without having to relight.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> My go-to is a single jet torch. Great control for pre-lighting, whereas a soft flame essentially requires puffing on the flame with the distinct possibility of an uneven burn, and multi-jets tend to over-cook the wrapper some distance beyond the desired mascara.
> 
> Not sure I buy the theory that soft flame creates a cooler smoke. Once you start puffing on your cigar it is what it is; the level of combustion heat would seem to me to be based on the frequency and strength of your puffing, as well as the inherent draw of the individual cigar. And it would appear this can be confirmed, seat-of-the-pants-wise, by the fact that if you hot-box a cigar into burning hot with a huge cherry you can set it down and come back in just a bit to a normal burn/cooler smoke without having to relight.


I did a lot of research on my own about this exact thing.....what I found it is this:

1. Soft flames burn at around 1200 F while torches burn at around 2500 F....that's significant. 
2. Torches are notorious for charring the end of our cigars but once you learn to control the flame you can use them effectively to light any cigar...most just sit there and use their double and triple flame torch and end up cooking the end like a burnt end brisket...which is fine if you like charred tobacco.
3. There are wind resistant lighters that have a broad flame to make lighting easy....Xikar Exodus for example and I have 2 of them...love both of eml
4. A cigar that is charred will bring smoke all the way from the foot to the head and what happens is you are letting that acrid taste burn all the way and it will leave the tobacco at a point where it isn't as fresh as we'd like it to be. Think of it this way....you have just ordered a drink at the bar that cost $10.....sometimes I will pay upwards of $15 for a cigar and the last thing I want to do is ruin it with a flare type of lighter which draws all that heat and burnt tobacco all the way up the length of the cigar....but that's just me.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I did a lot of research on my own about this exact thing.....what I found it is this:
> 
> 1. Soft flames burn at around 1200 F while torches burn at around 2500 F....that's significant.
> 2. Torches are notorious for charring the end of our cigars but once you learn to control the flame you can use them effectively to light any cigar...most just sit there and use their double and triple flame torch and end up cooking the end like a burnt end brisket...which is fine if you like charred tobacco.
> ...


1. I can't argue the heat of the flame, but I have my doubts about the cigar retaining that heat once it's lit.
2. I agree. This is why I much prefer a single-jet to double or triple. The one I use is so precise, focused, and controllable I can knock a 3mm chip off the edge when the cigar burn just barely starts to get uneven.
3. Not an issue for me. I smoke indoors most of the time. But, good to know.
4. Agreed - see #2


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

hawk45 said:


> Some say the fuel from the Bic's etc can impart a bad flavor through out the cigar when lighting. The butane burns clean and hot out of a torch so you can get a nice even roast before taking your first drag to


I did read that somewhere but it's not true. Those BIC lighters are butane lighters, they use the same butane gas as the torches.

My lighter broke and I'm looking for replacement. So far I use a BIC and it's easy to light your cigar with it. I hold the foot near the softflame and then I take a deep puff. The foot is going to be on fire, I rotate the cigar in my mouth and repeat the progress again.


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

Another thing to take into account, for all of you jet setters like @hawk45, is that "technically" you can fly with soft flame.

May of this year former Mayor Rudy Giuliani was in town and he stopped by to smoke some stoogies and chat(evidently he is a huge XIKAR fan, who knew?). He informed me that according to ordinance 175.10 (2) a passenger is allowed to carry a soft flame lighter or a box of matches(link to the Government paper work below). No I have also had some talks with TSA and a Consumer that had his EX (formerly the Exodus)lighter "confiscated" by a TSA agent, even though it is a soft flame. The TSA Rep explained that at the end of the day the TSA agent on duty has the final call, so even if you show them the 175.10(2) he may still take the lighter. I think Mr. Guiliani gets through with his EXII partially on his name sake and Joe Schmoe me would probably lose my lighter. But it is something to take into consideration.

http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/CFR-2011-title49-vol2/pdf/CFR-2011-title49-vol2-sec175-10.pdf


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I bring a copy of the Rule and if met ( and so far have not had a problem ) with an agent would ask to speak with a supervisor and show them how the lighter works along with the copy of the rules .


----------



## rebus20 (Jan 1, 2015)

Its all over rated. I have both. I usually use my triple flam but use a soft sometimes. I tried cedar and such but the cigars smoke the same to me.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

rebus20 said:


> Its all over rated. I have both. I usually use my triple flam but use a soft sometimes. I tried cedar and such but the cigars smoke the same to me.


Can I sell you a case of marginal RibEye steaks at market value? &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

euro said:


> I did read that somewhere but it's not true. Those BIC lighters are butane lighters, they use the same butane gas...


I thought the same until one day I was playing around with my lighters when the sun was hitting me just right. Striking a bic caused a noticable puff of smoke in the sunlight that otherwise isn't visible in normal conditions. I'm unsure if this is the lighters soft-flame combustion method, or perhaps from striking the flint. Regardless, this is not present with jet lighters. Weather or not it will impart any flavor is likely subjective (i personally don't notice a difference in flavor from bics to jets to matches), but to equate them simply by their fuel may be slightly incorrect.


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

Negatron said:


> I thought the same until one day I was playing around with my lighters when the sun was hitting me just right. Striking a bic caused a noticable puff of smoke in the sunlight that otherwise isn't visible in normal conditions. I'm unsure if this is the lighters soft-flame combustion method, or perhaps from striking the flint. Regardless, this is not present with jet lighters. Weather or not it will impart any flavor is likely subjective (i personally don't notice a difference in flavor from bics to jets to matches), but to equate them simply by their fuel may be slightly incorrect.


From playing with our flint lighters, I think that puff that you are seeing is just from the flint ignition and not the actual fuel itself. Most torch lighters will use a Piezo electric system that won't create any puff like that.


----------



## rebus20 (Jan 1, 2015)

Cigary said:


> Can I sell you a case of marginal RibEye steaks at market value? ��


For everyday smokes, i dont think it really matters. For a more expensive cigar I will just cedar just because it makes me feel better but yeah if they are a good price i will try them once.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm glad I found this thread. Sorry if I'm a year late to this.

I was just looking online for soft-flame lighters, and unfortunately, there's just not a lot out there besides pipe lighters. Which I suppose would work well enough, but I'd rather have a dedicated cigar lighter specifically for cigars.

The other options are those horrible long lighters for BBQs and shit, but they usually come with child safety buttons and levers. No thanks.

Right now I have a Winlite el-cheapo lighter that I bought from the counter of a B&M many years ago. It went out on me a while back, and I eventually tossed it in a cubbie-hole on my desk. But a few months back, I found it again just by chance when I was looking for something, and realized that it was a refillable butane lighter!

So I purged it and filled it. Waa-laa! Soft flame be thy name!

It gets hot though, so I'm still sticking to Diamond Long Extra Thick matches to toast and light with. But that's becoming a PITA too, so I might start using the Winlite.

This evening, I found a Colibri Wellington Flint Lighter, as well as a few other models of Colibris that I like. Gonna look further into them.

I'll still use a single jet to do touch-ups with, but I think I'd prefer to stay with the cooler temps of a natural/soft flame.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

@Jade Falcon

I highly recommend the IM Corona Double Corona (DC). It's a double soft-flame flint lighter designed for cigars. The double outlet creates a wide flame that is great for cigars. And the flint wheel means once lit you don't have to hold a button or lever down, so you can grip it away from the heat for as long as you need to without burning your fingers.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> @*Jade Falcon*
> 
> I highly recommend the IM Corona Double Corona (DC). It's a double soft-flame flint lighter designed for cigars. The double outlet creates a wide flame that is great for cigars. And the flint wheel means once lit you don't have to hold a button or lever down, so you can grip it away from the heat for as long as you need to without burning your fingers.


Thanks! Not sure I want to spend that kind of money on a lighter though. Preferably no more than $80-$90.


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

I've learned that you want to spend money on a nice cutter with a life-time warranty (xikar) or some warranty (DuPont, Prometheus, etc) and use cheap lighters. I've never met a lighter that didn't break. When I did have a xikar that had a warranty it was gone so often (for repairs) I just said screw it. 

Dunhill lighters are the kings of soft flame

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

cigaraddict said:


> I've learned that you want to spend money on a nice cutter with a life-time warranty (xikar) or some warranty (DuPont, Prometheus, etc) and use cheap lighters. I've never met a lighter that didn't break. When I did have a xikar that had a warranty it was gone so often (for repairs) I just said screw it.
> *
> Dunhill lighters are the kings of soft flame*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And WAY out of my price range, lol! :vs_laugh: Trust me, I would LOVE to have one if I could afford it.


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

Jade Falcon said:


> And WAY out of my price range, lol! :vs_laugh: Trust me, I would LOVE to have one if I could afford it.


Grab a vintage one off eBay  style, soft flame, and functional

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

cigaraddict said:


> Grab a vintage one off eBay  style, soft flame, and functional
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-70s...809937?hash=item281da16b91:g:K3QAAOSwaB5XpLyt

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Jade Falcon said:


> Thanks! Not sure I want to spend that kind of money on a lighter though. Preferably no more than $80-$90.


I felt the same way until I started looking at S.T. Dupont Ligne 2's. Got a serious case of the _"gotta' haves"_ combined with a more serious case of the _"wife's gonna' kill me's"._ The IM Corona DC seemed comparatively downright cheap. So I _"cheaped out"_ for a buck-fitty! LOL

If you stretch your budget for the IM Corona you won't regret it... especially if you look at S.T. Dupont or Dunhill prices first like I did! LOL


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

cigaraddict said:


> Vintage 70&apos;s Dunhill Gold Tone Lighter with Side Strike in Excellent Condition | eBay
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow, I have one of those in my drawer from when I smoked cigarettes in the 80's and 90's. I'll have to did it out and see if I can resurrect it.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry, but almost all those vintage lighters will need a full service to get into working condition. A lighter has to be used regularly. If it's been sitting in a drawer for years, it will be crap. The seals break down and have to be replaced, at a minimum.

Figure $80-$100 extra to get that lighter working well.

On the other hand, those IM Coronas are sweet!


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

bpegler said:


> Sorry, but almost all those vintage lighters will need a full service to get into working condition. A lighter has to be used regularly. If it's been sitting in a drawer for years, it will be crap. The seals break down and have to be replaced, at a minimum.
> 
> Figure $80-$100 extra to get that lighter working well.
> 
> On the other hand, those IM Coronas are sweet!


Yeah, I was kinda being polite. I mean no offense, but I'm not buying a 40 year old lighter.

Thanks though.


----------

